# Looking for Worldview curriculum for teens



## PuritanCovenanter (Mar 15, 2006)

Any recommendations? The Elders want to teach a worldview series to the teens. Have any of you used any video series that would be appropriate for teens that teach on a Christian World View?


----------



## RamistThomist (Mar 15, 2006)

re video: how many videos are you considering per series? I have a few thoughts at 6 videos a series, but you might want something more.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Mar 15, 2006)

It doesn't matter right now. I am looking for recommendations. Six would be fine.


----------



## RamistThomist (Mar 15, 2006)

how basic are we talking?


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Mar 15, 2006)

Jacob.... Did you ever get an instant messenger?

I wanted to challenge the kids with a little deeper stuff but I am not so sure they could follow as deeply as I would desire. But my kids sure can handle thinking a little deeper. I think we are to whimpy with the kids now days.


----------



## RamistThomist (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by puritancovenanter_
> Jacob.... Did you ever get an instant messenger?
> 
> I wanted to challenge the kids with a little deeper stuff but I am not so sure they could follow as deeply as I would desire. But my kids sure can handle thinking a little deeper. I think we are to whimpy with the kids now days.



I do have instant messenger but I never get on it. Carpal tunnel syndrome. It hurts when I type. I am a ferocious emailer, though. I will get back to you on the stuff.


----------



## RamistThomist (Mar 15, 2006)

I have found this helpful.
http://www.americanvision.org/proddetail.asp?prod=DVD-BTDF

I have watched several of htem and was impressed and edified. One of them is quite cerebral but the other's aren't too heady. But I will also think of other resources that come at it from a different angle.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Mar 16, 2006)

_The Universe Next Door_ by Sire would be a good intro-level book to go through, although I find it EXTREMELY basic.


----------



## crhoades (Mar 16, 2006)

Ditto to Jacob's recommendation of the Bahnsen videos. Add to that Schaeffer's How Should We Then Live Videos http://www.americanvision.org/proddetail.asp?prod=DVD-HSWTL
and they will be on their way into worldview thinking land.


----------



## RamistThomist (Mar 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WrittenFromUtopia_
> _The Universe Next Door_ by Sire would be a good intro-level book to go through, although I find it EXTREMELY basic.



That's my thoughts as well. I was about to recommend it. Its main strength is that he defines (if too simply) what each worldview is about.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Mar 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by WrittenFromUtopia_
> ...



It is almost a misrepresentation in some cases, which unfortunately, many Christian "philosophers" seem to be overcome with.


----------



## Scott (Mar 16, 2006)

If Martin is looking for material for high schoolers, The Universe Next Door will not be too basic. It may be too hard. It is an excellent resource, though. 

Sproul has a video series out called Choosing My Religion. I have heard it is good but I have not seen it myself.


----------

